# yellow won't print on epson 7110



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just bought this epson 7110 less than six months ago, bought the cobra inks kit. Works great and today the yellow won't print except faint bands. Cleaned it 5 times and sucked the yellow ink out from the bottom twice, still no yellow. Now the magenta is fading a bit. 

Any help thax.


----------



## alleluiallc (Oct 28, 2010)

I bought the Epson WF7110 with CIS about 11 months ago; three weeks ago the cyan just stopped printing then went the black. I contacted Cobra support (only by email) I watched all the necessary videos, blew out the line, replaced cartridges, cleaned the print head and re-primed each time. My printer now does not print. I was advised to contact Epson.


----------



## SouthMSbowtique (Feb 23, 2016)

drop the OEM carts in and do a print test and let's see what it's doing


----------

